# CRC32 CheckSum Problem bei UDP



## nevermind 10844 (11. Nov 2010)

Mahlzeit.

Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben zur Datenübertragung via UDP.
Genauer gesagt war das eine Aufgabe innerhalb meines Studiums, daher DatagramSocket bzw. DatagramPacket, später also nicht wundern 
(Die lib sorgt für Fehler bei der Übertragung (PacketLoss, Bitfehler, Verzögerung...))

Die Aufgab lautet genauer, eben jene Fehler zu behandeln und trotzdem eine zuverlässige Übertragung umzusetzen.

Rahmenverluste und Verzögerung wurden bereits behandelt, Bei der Prüfsumme zur Bitfehlerbehandlung tritt ein Problem auf:

Das letzte Packet will einfach nicht rüber 

Spekulationen:
Das letzte Packet hat zumeist eine andere Länge als die übrigen.
- Die länge übergebe ich jedoch mit und sollte daher kein Problem sein.

Ablauf:
Das Packet besteht aus 3 Teilen:
Sequenznummer[1] + Daten[momentan[59] + CRC32[4] = 64byte
Client sendet Packet,
Server empfängt Packet,
Server erstellt eigene CRC32,
Server vergleicht eigene CRC32 mit mitgesendeter CRC32
True: Ack zurücksenden, False: kein Ack zurücksenden und TimeOut löst Neuversand aus.

Code:
Client (Sender):

```
package prak2;

import java.net.*; // we use Sockets
import java.util.zip.*;

public class FileTransferClientUDPjlibcnds {
    static int timeDelay = 1000;
    static long sendStamp = 0;
    static long receiveStamp = 0;
    static int highestDelay = 0;
    static int fails = 0;
    static int packetLossWindow = 20;

    public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception{
        System.out.println("Client:");

        // Arguments: Server name & port & filename to transfer
        String srvName = "localhost"; // server Name
        int srvPort = Integer.parseInt("23556"); // server UDP port
        String filename = "source.txt"; // file Name

	// Open datagramm socket
	javax.net.DatagramSocket dtgSock;
        dtgSock = new javax.net.DatagramSocket();
        InetSocketAddress srvSockAddr = new InetSocketAddress(srvName, srvPort);
        dtgSock.connect(srvSockAddr);
        dtgSock.setSoTimeout(timeDelay);
        
        byte[] puff = new byte[15];
        byte[] buf = new byte[45];
        byte sn = 0;
        byte[] checkSum = new byte[4];
        CRC32 cs = new CRC32();

	java.io.FileInputStream fr = new java.io.FileInputStream(filename);

	int len; // number of bytes written from the file
        int seq = 1;
        long startTime = System.currentTimeMillis();

	while ((len=fr.read(buf,1,buf.length-5))!= -1 && packetLossWindow != 0){
            //Sequenznummer einbinden
            sn = converter.IntegerToByte(seq);
            buf[0] = sn;

            //CheckSum einbinden
            cs.reset();
            cs.update(buf, 0, buf.length-4);
            checkSum = converter.convertIntToByteArray((int)cs.getValue());
            buf[buf.length-4] = checkSum[0];
            buf[buf.length-3] = checkSum[1];
            buf[buf.length-2] = checkSum[2];
            buf[buf.length-1] = checkSum[3];

            DatagramPacket packet = new DatagramPacket(buf, len+5);
            send(packet,puff,dtgSock);
            seq++;
            if(seq==100) seq = 1;
        }
	// Send an empty packet to the server to indicate end of file
        DatagramPacket packet = new DatagramPacket(buf, 0);
       	dtgSock.send(packet);
        dtgSock.close();	// Close the Socket
        System.out.println("Elapsed Time: "+(double)((System.currentTimeMillis()-startTime)/1000)+" Sekunden");
        System.out.println("Lost Packets: "+fails);
    }

    public static void send(DatagramPacket p, byte[] puff, DatagramSocket dtgSock){
        try{
            sendStamp = System.currentTimeMillis();
            dtgSock.send(p);
            //System.out.print("*");
            DatagramPacket ackpacket = new DatagramPacket(puff, puff.length);
            dtgSock.receive(ackpacket);
            receiveStamp = System.currentTimeMillis();
            if((receiveStamp-sendStamp)>highestDelay){
                highestDelay = (int)(receiveStamp-sendStamp);
                dtgSock.setSoTimeout(highestDelay*2);
            }
            //System.out.println("SN: " + converter.FetchSn(ackpacket.getData()));
            //System.out.println("Timer: " + dtgSock.getSoTimeout() + " ms");
            packetLossWindow = 20;
        } catch(Exception e){
            //System.out.println("packetloss...");
            fails++;
            packetLossWindow--;
            if(packetLossWindow==0) System.out.println("disconnect...");
            else send(p, puff, dtgSock);
        }
    }
}
```

Server (Empfänger):

```
package prak2;

import java.net.*; // we use Sockets
import java.util.zip.*;

public class FileTransferServerUDPjlibcnds {

    public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception{
        System.out.println("Server:");

        // Arguments: port & filename
        int srvPort = Integer.parseInt("23556"); // server UDP port
        String filename = "dest/sink.txt"; // file Name

	// Open datagramm socket
	javax.net.DatagramSocket dtgSock;
        dtgSock = new javax.net.DatagramSocket(srvPort);

        byte[] buf = new byte[4000];
        int seq = 0;
        byte[] seqArr = new byte[1];
        byte[] checkSum = new byte[4];
        CRC32 cs = new CRC32();
        int lastSeq = 0;

	java.io.FileOutputStream fw = new java.io.FileOutputStream(filename);

	DatagramPacket packet = new DatagramPacket(buf, buf.length);

        while(true){
            dtgSock.receive(packet);
            if(packet.getLength()!=0){
                checkSum[0] = packet.getData()[packet.getLength()-4];
                checkSum[1] = packet.getData()[packet.getLength()-3];
                checkSum[2] = packet.getData()[packet.getLength()-2];
                checkSum[3] = packet.getData()[packet.getLength()-1];
                cs.reset();
                cs.update(packet.getData(), 0, packet.getLength()-4);
                //if für checkSummen vergleich
                if((int)cs.getValue()==converter.convertByteArrayToInt(checkSum)){
                    seq = converter.FetchSn(packet.getData());
                    //if für Sequenznummern vergleich
                    if(converter.FetchSn(packet.getData()) != lastSeq){
                        fw.write(packet.getData(),1,packet.getLength()-5);
                        //System.out.print("*");
                        seqArr[0] = converter.IntegerToByte(seq);
                        DatagramPacket ackpacket = new DatagramPacket(seqArr, 1, packet.getAddress(), packet.getPort());
                        dtgSock.send(ackpacket);
                        lastSeq = converter.FetchSn(ackpacket.getData());
                    } else {
                        //System.out.println("duplicate...");
                        seqArr[0] = converter.IntegerToByte(seq);
                        DatagramPacket ackpacket = new DatagramPacket(seqArr, 1, packet.getAddress(), packet.getPort());
                        dtgSock.send(ackpacket);
                        lastSeq = converter.FetchSn(ackpacket.getData());
                    }
                } else {
                    //System.out.println("damaged packet...");
                }
            } else break;
        }
	fw.flush();
	fw.close();
	dtgSock.close();	// Close the Socket
    }
}
```

Zur Info: Ich möchte hier nicht die Lösung für mein Studium erschnorren, Das Programm wurde bereits abgenommen und ich konnte meinen Fehler tarnen. 

Ich wüsste halt nur verdammt gern warum warum warum 

LG und vielen Dank schon jetzt.


----------



## nevermind 10844 (11. Nov 2010)

Ausgabe des Clients (Sender):
[Sequenznummer + "Daten" + gesendeteCRC32 + Paketlänge]
run:
Client:
1 [Daten] 1313384350 45
2 [Daten] 789571407 45
3 [Daten] -683701755 45
3 [Daten] -683701755 45
3 [Daten] -683701755 45
3 [Daten] -683701755 45
4 [Daten] -777161796 45
4 [Daten] -777161796 45
5 [Daten] 1437930061 45
5 [Daten] 1437930061 45
6 [Daten] -1381923692 45
7 [Daten] -897509245 45
8 [Daten] 2143160664 45
8 [Daten] 2143160664 45
9 [Daten] 2076285063 45
10 [Daten] 1085477085 45
11 [Daten] 640070658 45
12 [Daten] -974424225 45
12 [Daten] -974424225 45
12 [Daten] -974424225 45
13 [Daten] 1465363744 45
14 [Daten] -1765424586 45
14 [Daten] -1765424586 45
14 [Daten] -1765424586 45
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 15
disconnect...
Elapsed Time: 14.0 Sekunden
Lost Packets: 30

Ausgabe des Servers (Empfänger):
[Sequenznummer + "Daten" + empfangeneCRC32 + errechneteCRC32 + Paketlänge]
run:
Server:
1 [Daten] 1313384350 1313384350 45
2 [Daten] 789571407 789571407 45
3 [Daten] -683701755 959572777 45
2 [Daten] -683701755 1059592868 45
3 [Daten] -683701755 -683701755 45
4 [Daten] -777161796 -777161796 45
5 [Daten] 1437930061 1437930061 45
5 [Daten] 1437930061 1437930061 45
6 [Daten] -1381923692 -1381923692 45
7 [Daten] -897509245 -897509245 45
8 [Daten] 2143160664 528049848 45
8 [Daten] 2143160664 2143160664 45
9 [Daten] 2076285063 2076285063 45
10 [Daten] 1085477085 1085477085 45
11 [Daten] 640070658 640070658 45
12 [Daten] -974424225 2081467575 45
12 [Daten] -974424225 -974424225 45
12 [Daten] -974424225 -974424225 45
13 [Daten] 1465363744 1465363744 45
14 [Daten] -1765424586 230041826 45
14 [Daten] -1765424586 -1765424586 45
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707668522 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -1581572171 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15
15 [Daten] 707406378 -681091547 15

Hier sieht man, dass die Empfängerseitig berechnete CRC32 richtig ist, solange die Paketlänge die gleiche bleibt.


----------



## nevermind 10844 (12. Nov 2010)

ClientSeitig beim einlesen geht was schief:

```
while ((len=fr.read(buf,1,buf.length-5))!= -1 && packetLossWindow != 0){
    ...
```

fr.read gibt die anzahl der gelesenen Zeichen zurück.
der wert in len ist also der Richtige.
Allerdings wird die komplette Länge des Arrays buf aufgefüllt.
len ist also z.B. 15, obwohl in buf 45 byte aufgefüllt sind

zur Lösung:

```
byte[] tmp = new byte[len+5];
    System.arraycopy(buf, 1, tmp, 1, len);
```

und dann eben mit tmp weiterarbeiten statt mit buf


----------

